# The Gang updated



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A few people have asked for some updated photos of the gang here. Zoom turned ten Nov. 2nd and still thinks that a bath in the tub is a waste of precious time, especially when there was a perfectly lovely yard full of mud... Emilie turned one in January, and promptly finished her championship - she's grown up! Delta was 6 months old January 24th, and is entered in her first shows next weekend, she'll be fun! Bueller is the just the best big brother/uncle to ALL of them. Tommy is his best pal, and Crew and Maybe both just live life every day as if it is their last! Jag is back at Montague prior to going to the Collie National, can't wait til he's back.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pics Laura. Always fun to see your crew. Now when Jag comes home, can we see him too? I LOVE collies.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Now when Jag comes home, can we see him too? I LOVE collies.


^^^ Seconds this. 

Even though I think I remember he's one of those odd "hairless" ones.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Yep, Jag is a Smooth, and we'll be so happy to have him back that you may regret having asked for pics. 

Just wanted to add my fave of Delta, here... I think she's got being a Pointer down pat...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

They are all so precious and beautiful!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great shots, love the attitude on Delta's face, what a cutie! I've always thought if my tall lanky son was a dog he'd be a pointer with all those long legs. They sure do like to lounge don't they, I can remember him looking about like that on a couch in his teenage years!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

How did I miss the little hairy one? Who is that? Cute cute cute!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sameli102 said:


> Great shots, love the attitude on Delta's face, what a cutie! I've always thought if my tall lanky son was a dog he'd be a pointer with all those long legs. They sure do like to lounge don't they, I can remember him looking about like that on a couch in his teenage years!


Like this, perhaps? LOL


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice photos. Did I count seven dogs you mentioned? God bless you!! haha


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> How did I miss the little hairy one? Who is that? Cute cute cute!


That is my friend Sally's little Shih Tzu, Chanel. She's gorgeous, and first time out in 6-9 nailed a 4 pt major. She's just a baby, has the most beautiful coat, moves like a dream, and thinks that she is H U G E. Love her.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

JDK said:


> Nice photos. Did I count seven dogs you mentioned? God bless you!! haha


4 Goldens, 3 Pointers, 1 Smooth Collie, and a partridge in a pear tree (fearing for his life!


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

If the day ever comes when we can claim dogs as dependent's on our taxes, you're set.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

JDK said:


> If the day ever comes when we can claim dogs as dependent's on our taxes, you're set.


 
^^^^ I think there was a Michigan rep or senator working on that project actually for Michigan taxpayers.... ... it's probably never going to happen, but I keep hoping.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

JDK said:


> If the day ever comes when we can claim dogs as dependent's on our taxes, you're set.


Ha. At one point, most of our dogs had people names. If we'd had neighbors, they would have thought we had a LOT of children when we were actually calling dogs! The tax/health insurance thing was tempting!

Louise (Lyric's nickname)
Mikey
Dave
Alice
Elliott
Roxanne
Chuckie...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love seeing pics of your pack, they are gorgeous of course, but such happy dogs it makes me smile seeing them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Megora said:


> ^^^^ I think there was a Michigan rep or senator working on that project actually for Michigan taxpayers.... ... it's probably never going to happen, but I keep hoping.


Wouldn't that be great, my hubby might finally let me get one or two more if that were the case.......

Great pictures of your crew PG, they're all beautiful, great seeing them so happy and enjoying life.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

wonderful pics of your crew! Amazing that you have so many!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wendy427 said:


> wonderful pics of your crew! Amazing that you have so many!!


 
We blame The Dogfather for that. Never intended to keep Tommy, but he insisted. (I'll never hear the end of that, as he is now GCH Nitelite's Tommy Sneakers!) and once Bueller arrived, the Pointer obsession began again. Emilie was to be the last. But, noooo... here came Delta!!! 
It is a definite role reversal - now *I *have had to put MY foot down and say "NO MORE!" lol
But it is a harmonious group, all are healthy and happy, easy to live with, and spoiled.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Really enjoying your pictures, especially the third one! Brought back memories of my childhood and my boxers with the bubbling slobber!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great photos! It's been ages since I've seen any of them, appreciate the updates.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting pictures of your gang! I was wondering how many you had now!! All your pups are gorgeous!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

What lovely dogs! I adore the sofa one, youre right, hes got it completely right! Cute! Thanks for sharing them, I am very jealous, I sooo desperately need to find about £250000 to move to a house with enough space and grounds and have two more dogs!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Blondie said:


> Really enjoying your pictures, especially the third one! Brought back memories of my childhood and my boxers with the bubbling slobber!


HAHAHA! My son took THE best video - minutes long - of Bueller and an epic drool strand - that thing took on a life of it's own. We were hysterical!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't know if this will work -

https://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=10150208477172024

(with sound)


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing and putting a smile on my face. They are all gorgeous, I gravitate towards long haired dogs, but your pointers are gorgeous.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Thanks for sharing and putting a smile on my face. They are all gorgeous, I gravitate towards long haired dogs, but your pointers are gorgeous.


And the long haired dogs do not shed _nearly _as much as the Pointers...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Our neighbor got a mixed breed puppy a few months ago. Jaro and he are now the very best of friends and my neighbor is delighted to have a nice friendly dog for him to play with, you know a tired puppy is a good puppy. He is all back except for a little freckling on his chest. At first everyone thought he was a lab mix, but now it is very clear he is mostly Pointer. If I didn't have your photos I wouldn't have been able to tell. He "points" too.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> And the long haired dogs do not shed _nearly _as much as the Pointers...


I think that point always _*shocks*_ people who go for a short-haired dog over long because they don't want a big shedder! HA! : 

Your crew is gorgeous. I know very little about Pointers, but I know they are so striking. What's their personality?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> I think that point always _*shocks*_ people who go for a short-haired dog over long because they don't want a big shedder! HA! :
> 
> Your crew is gorgeous. I know very little about Pointers, but I know they are so striking. What's their personality?


Thanks. Pointers are funny, happy, sensitive, and very smart. They love everyone and other dogs. They are very active and move for the sheer joy of it. But in the house they impersonate rugs - they elevate lounging to an art form. They are a great match with the Goldens.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for introducing us to your crew love the one of them all running time to duck behind a tree when you see them coming, we had to when Jade (GD) and Nybble (GSP) headed towards us:uhoh: Delta is stunning.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> And the long haired dogs do not shed _nearly _as much as the Pointers...


I don't have any Pointers, but I can confirm there is some sort of non-shedding genetic strand in your breeding line! Milly sheds year round, and lots of hair (I've had the thyroid panel done, but it's not that), and always has. Her coat is not nearly as thick as Hush's and also retains water. Hush on the other hand only blows her coat twice a year (and when she goes into season), between baths I mist and comb her daily, and almost no hair comes off. You so much as pet Milly and you'll be covered in hair, doesn't matter how much I bathe and groom her. Miss long haired, super thick coat Hush must just really like to hang onto her hair, because I never find it on anything. She also doesn't absorb water - I can dry her in a fraction of the time I can dry Milly, and she probably has 3x as much coat as Miss Millydawg. Love them both to pieces, but after seeing this wonderful non-shedding genetic mutation  I think my next golden will HAVE TO come from the same lines or I'm going to lose my mind.


----------

